# Do you have to inform anyone if you change address in Spain?



## Plym (Jul 14, 2009)

I've recently moved from short term address to a longer term one but was wondering if I need to inform anyone of this change? La Caixa know but what about the NIE? The address registered on the NIE is different... do I need to change that?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Plym said:


> I've recently moved from short term address to a longer term one but was wondering if I need to inform anyone of this change? La Caixa know but what about the NIE? The address registered on the NIE is different... do I need to change that?


no, you don't need to change your address on your NIE


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no, you don't need to change your address on your NIE


 Hi,
I thought you DID need to change it. Isn't it your proof of address?
What about the ayuntamiento?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> I thought you DID need to change it. Isn't it your proof of address?
> What about the ayuntamiento?


that's your padron

come to think of it, you *do *need to tell them


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes you do and I've been thinking about doing it since I moved in May.
This thread may be the impetus I need to make the five minute journey to my local ayuntiamento.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes you do and I've been thinking about doing it since I moved in May.
> This thread may be the impetus I need to make the five minute journey to my local ayuntiamento.


 
I've just seen this...

 Javier Sánchez Ribas

Su tarjeta de presentación: 
Abogado Oficina Central Cruz Roja
Enunciado de respuesta: 

El Real Decreto que regula la entrada, libre circulación y residencia de los ciudadanos comunitarios no obliga a notificar los cambios de domicilio, aunque es aconsejable informar de dicha circunstancia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But if you don't inform of your change of address, you miss out on vital posts - voting forms for local/European elections being perhaps the least vital...but valuable to some.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But if you don't inform of your change of address, you miss out on vital posts - voting forms for local/European elections being perhaps the least vital...but valuable to some.


So thats the Padron then M .... we have always just registered on the Padron whenever we have moved house here - never been asked to and suggested that we needed to change it on the NIE - its the number on the NIE thats important not the address at the time you applied for it I believe.

The Padron certificate shows our current address and we get voting cards etc ... we even got free tickets to Selwo Park for living in Estepona  apparently all residents get free tickets every year because we reside in the local area...


Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> So thats the Padron then M .... we have always just registered on the Padron whenever we have moved house here - never been asked to and suggested that we needed to change it on the NIE - its the number on the NIE thats important not the address at the time you applied for it I believe.
> 
> The Padron certificate shows our current address and we get voting cards etc ... we even got free tickets to Selwo Park for living in Estepona  apparently all residents get free tickets every year because we reside in the local area...
> 
> ...


So...I need to go to the Ayuntiamento to change address on the Padron but not to the Policia for change of address relating to NIE?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> So...I need to go to the Ayuntiamento to change address on the Padron but not to the Policia for change of address relating to NIE?


Thats my understanding. The Padron registers where you are actually living - you NIE is more of a identity number for for fiscal matters, including employment, bank accounts, loans, etc ...... we checked many house moves ago and told it was irrelevant and that we only needed to change the Padron and then obviously let our banks etc know our new address.

My NIE has my address from 5 addresses ago! lol ,,, and I have had no problems with the hacienda contacting me, social security, contracts for work, bank accounts etc.

Sue x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> So...I need to go to the Ayuntiamento to change address on the Padron but not to the Policia for change of address relating to NIE?


your NIE is 'sort of' like your national insurance number in the UK

it doesn't serve quite the same purpose, but similar, stays with you for life, and is a fiscal ID number

it's the number that is important, not the address


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> your NIE is 'sort of' like your national insurance number in the UK
> 
> it doesn't serve quite the same purpose, but similar, stays with you for life, and is a fiscal ID number
> 
> it's the number that is important, not the address



Sorry to be obtuse but how do the authorities know how to contact you for any official purposes if you don't inform of your new address?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to be obtuse but how do the authorities know how to contact you for any official purposes if you don't inform of your new address?


Which authorities are you referring to M ? The local authorities can contact everyone registered on the Padron (provided you are registered of course and keep them upto date on any address changes).

The tax authorities do it via the information you have provided them with, and we did let the Hacienda know we had moved via our employers, plus its amazing how the authorities here can get information from your Bank!! and the bank would be someone most people would advise of an address change anyway.

Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to be obtuse but how do the authorities know how to contact you for any official purposes if you don't inform of your new address?


the Padron

you are supposed to tell them every time you move


and as Sue says, it's scary how much info the banks will give out - and you'd probably tell your bank you were moving, wouldn't you?


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

You must advise your town hall of an address change. If you move to a new town you must also sign off the old padron but usually this is done when you register in the new town.

If you are tax resident you need to advise Hacianda (the tax office) and can be fined €100 if you do not. You can download the forms online.

If you have a Spanish driving licence you must also advise Trafico of your new address, even though it is not shown on your licence. It is possible to do this at some town halls - there is a list on the Trafico site.

You do not need to advise the police with reference to your NIE but if you have either a Residencia card or the new Certificate of registration you must advise them of the change and get a new certificate.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

almendros said:


> You must advise your town hall of an address change. If you move to a new town you must also sign off the old padron but usually this is done when you register in the new town.
> 
> If you are tax resident you need to advise Hacianda (the tax office) and can be fined €100 if you do not. You can download the forms online.
> 
> ...


Excellent Almendros !
One final thing, if you have a Spanish registered car, your "Road Tax", paid to the Diputacion, is based on the Ayuntamiento you live in. This will be picked up from the above changes you mention, but just another small detail.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. Now I MUST go to our local Ayuntiamento - it's not that far. And there's a cafe next door which has cold draught beer....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But I have the new Residencia....just read the bit about that so it seems I should go to the Policia and notify them?
I'm not a tax resident, well, I have money in Spanish banks but my main income is taxed in the UK under a DTA.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

almendros said:


> You must advise your town hall of an address change. If you move to a new town you must also sign off the old padron but usually this is done when you register in the new town.
> 
> If you are tax resident you need to advise Hacianda (the tax office) and can be fined €100 if you do not. You can download the forms online.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think you've covered just about everything there nice and concisely


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> But I have the new Residencia....just read the bit about that so it seems I should go to the Policia and notify them?
> I'm not a tax resident, well, I have money in Spanish banks but my main income is taxed in the UK under a DTA.


Yes, you just fill in the same form as before but tick the box to modify your details.

As far as tax residency is concerned, if you live in Spain (or spend more than 183 days there in a year) you are tax resident. 

Just because some of your income is taxed in the UK (I assume that is a UK government pension) any other income must be taxed in Spain and a tax declaration made in Spain.


----------

